# Mini Rex crossed with Dwarf Hotot?



## trcarlton (May 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried/heard of or seen a Mini Rex crossed with a Dwarf Hotot? I love the eye bands and smallness/body type of the DH, but I looooooove the Rex coat! Thanks!


----------



## PinkFox (May 11, 2012)

youd have to breed multi gen to get the rex coat on the hotot body...first gens wouldnt have the rex coat as rex is resessive, and body type would probably end up somehwere between the 2 breeds.
bet it would be cute though, tiny spectacled mini rex lol.

I personally want to work on mini plush lops (rex over holland) and velveteen lop (rex over english lop)  i LOVE my rexes and i adore lops, so how could there be anything better than a rex coated lop?! lol


----------



## trcarlton (May 11, 2012)

I'm willing to put in the time to do multiple gen - I'm new to rabbits but really loving it. No lops, although they are absolutely adorable  I have Mini Rex and mix, and looking at getting a Hotot or two in the near future...I was thinking Mini Rex doe/Dwarf Hotot buck so kindling would be easier. Your lops sound like they would be amazing!


----------

